# 1937 Schwinn



## Larmo63 (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay, I admit it, I'm really a Schwinn guy.....


----------



## prewarkid (Feb 16, 2014)

*Motorbike*

Looks good buddy.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice, 37.
 Mitch


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2014)

*Damn larmo...*

That's a beauty. Schwinn guy too.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!!:eek:


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 18, 2014)

I kinda like the motorbike stem on it. 

What would be better?


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 19, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> Okay, I admit it, I'm really a Schwinn guy.....




If you weren't a Schwinn guy that bike could certainly change your mind. Very nice!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2014)

Great bike Lawrence, but I think you are a...................  "what ever I brought home last" guy like me. (Elgin's rule tho-)


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 19, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Great bike Lawrence, but I think you are a...................  "what ever I brought home last" guy like me. (Elgin's rule tho-)




I don't think that chrome seat chassis is correct... Also......lol your new thread idea... Just trying it out.......


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweet ride Lawrence! Ya, Obi is right! What about those funny grips? And say, isn't that a Lindy ornament? Wrong for a Schwinn. Also, those Red torringtons are a bit too much with the Maroon color, Can you say CLASH! Were you cutting corners with no Locking fork?




lol


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 19, 2014)

The saddle is nickel, it will calm down soon. 

The plane is an accessory. 

It came with Torrington 8's, I like 10's.


----------



## spoker (Feb 20, 2014)

really nice bike bike,schwinn guy?i wish i coulda been aschwinn guy when i was young,buy myselr and most of my friends had off brand cheap bikes that were like the big box store bikes of today,ive worked on alot of the older off brand bikes,moet of em are so flimsy you can straighten rear stay by hand,granren some of there parts were ok but all the parts on schwinns were top notch,there are 2 kind of peopls,those who have schwinns and those who wished they did,HEH HEH


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 20, 2014)

spoker said:


> there are 2 kind of peopls,those who have schwinns and those who wished they did,HEH HEH




Especially guys that collect Daytons and Huffys.


----------



## spoker (Feb 20, 2014)

if huffy made a plane would you fly in it?


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 20, 2014)

spoker said:


> if huffy made a plane would you fly in it?




If the only bike made were huffy would there be a bicycle collecting hobby?


----------

